# Niches



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to use a premade Noble niche on my next job. 

I have not installed one of these yet. I usually prep and waterproof showers for my tile setters. 

My question is it best to wait and cut it out when it works out best with the tile pattern or should I just do it in advance. I would still plan on compensating for joints so we didn't end up with small pieces close to it.

If I were tiling it I probably just wait and do it when I'm in front of it but that's not the case here.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

No easy answer and it's a crapshoot whether they use your set-up or not. Besides, you need studs, so might as well install it. What's the tile size and layout?

My custom "trick" is to make them larger/wider, then fur in a side with hardi or whatever. Not going to work for subs, though.

Side note: I have a problem with pre-fab niches because the finished opening seems to be too short for some bottles.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

We have been using the schluter niches and we wait til we are two courses away to cut them in perfect for the grout joint. I have my tile setter on board with this method also in case I am not around.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its a 5x16 tile and the Niche is a #304 Noble which is 14.5 x 22.5

We're stacking the tile with a 1/8" joint so I will use those numbers then drop 1/2" to be safe for the first course to contour tub. Im also going to have BN and pencil on hand for the best option.

I was just asking


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of one we did a while ago, we have also been using solid material for top bottom and sides


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice Anderson. So I see it worked perfectly with the row height.
Did you cut it in after you knew where it worked best or used the niche as the starting point?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cut in these Schluter niches as I laid the tile. 

I'm not a fan of the Jolly they picked. 

Tom


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Wedi, cut it in as I went. Not a pre built niche though. Made it custom to fit the grout lines. Niche is ready for tile after about 20 minutes of dry time but I usually leave it for an hour or two as I work on something else or eat lunch...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This one is Kerdi board, fabricated to fit around a vent pipe. Divided the remaining space in half.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CPMKW said:


> Wedi, cut it in as I went. Not a pre built niche though. Made it custom to fit the grout lines. Niche is ready for tile after about 20 minutes of dry time but I usually leave it for an hour or two as I work on something else or eat lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lines. I was about to call b.s. on "20 minutes" until I realized it was just the dry time part. Still fast though. No liquid membrane on the joints?


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> Great lines. I was about to call b.s. on "20 minutes" until I realized it was just the dry time part. Still fast though. No liquid membrane on the joints?


Thanks Mark.


No liquid membrane. Just wedi sealant. It is a pretty quick process. Once I start cutting it is probably only 45 minutes.

I will if I have an in progress picture.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Tom M said:


> I'm going to use a premade Noble niche on my next job.
> 
> I have not installed one of these yet. I usually prep and waterproof showers for my tile setters.
> 
> ...


Should have answered this question directly. When I used a tile setter in the past but I was the one doing the waterproofing I would:

1. Plan to be there to cut in the niche for them. Easy to do if the project is big enough that I can be working on something else at the house.
2. Leave them the niche/materials and clear directions on where.

Plan 1 was when either I wasn't confident in the tile setter, or the tile setter wasn't confident. Not too many people around here are using wedi.

Plan 2 is when I have used the tile setter a few times and he has used wedi before.

I don't like to guess at the tile layout and install the niche if I can avoid it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So I'm opting to go with white Schluter to trim out the niche. Seems like that's what some of you guys did and it looks good.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This is how I always laid out nitches, perfect every time and no cuts on the tile 95% of the time, it's all in the layout.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

That of course is the goal. Aim for the grout joints. I will look at the size of the pre-made niche and the size of the tiles to see if it works out to a full tile or half tile portions.
Like I said earlier it's all about the starting course. That's going to get cut so the outside curves are not little pieces.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes we cut in our Niches when we are 6" to 10" below or a course or two. When I used to do all the calc's of tile and grout joint and put the niche in at the beginning there was always an issue maybe an 1/8th out or so, nothing the grout wouldn't hide.
Now we do it this way getting up close to where it will be and then cutting , there is no difference at all in the grout line around the niche.
We have been setting a lot of big tile vertically which means the height is no problem but we still cut it in when we are close to make sure it looks as symmetrical as possible


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

CPMKW said:


> Wedi, cut it in as I went. Not a pre built niche though. Made it custom to fit the grout lines. Niche is ready for tile after about 20 minutes of dry time but I usually leave it for an hour or two as I work on something else or eat lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious
What do you use for the ledges in the niches.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Those ones are engineered marble threshold. 

Often use granite/quartz remnants. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I always cut them in after getting tile started...


Ugh.. sideways nonsense again.. sorry....


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Solid stock with round over terminates nice for the sides.

Neat work


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom M said:


> Solid stock with round over terminates nice for the sides.
> 
> Neat work


Since that subway was beveled, there was no easy way to do a bullnose on it... I had my stone guy mill some Thassos down to 1/2" so it didnt look so bulky. 

I had ripped out two brand new, unused tub/showers in that house. First tile guy did such a horrific job and they didnt bother giving him another shot at it...


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

If I'm off layout, I like to picture frame the niche. Seems to hide the layout error a little bit!


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

CPMKW said:


> Those ones are engineered marble threshold.
> 
> Often use granite/quartz remnants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


So you buy scrapes. Cut and polish them on the end as required.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Remnant or 'scrap' I have the stone fabricator cut and prep them. 

If I am using marble or faux marble thresholds I will cut and polish them on site.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is one we are doing today top and bottom line up perfect with the grout lines.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> That of course is the goal. Aim for the grout joints. I will look at the size of the pre-made niche and the size of the tiles to see if it works out to a full tile or half tile portions.
> Like I said earlier it's all about the starting course. That's going to get cut so the outside curves are not little pieces.


Eh, I don't aim for the grout joints. I actually like the look of splitting the tile better.

We start the layout based on the overall height and have an idea where we want the niche. once we get a row or two away we stop and cut it out and install the niche.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice TNT. 
I prefer to locate it once the design starts. Fortunately my setter is on board with this process and I don't have to do the cutout in advance.

As it goes with remodeling......our initial plan and pattern design have gone to crap with the discovery of heating ducts in bad locations.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Cut in these Schluter niches as I laid the tile.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Jolly they picked.
> 
> Tom


Tom did you fur out the backer board over the tub flange or rabbit ?

You can rabbit the foam boards nicely.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Look and learn, boys.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I know people who pat themselves on the back with work like that.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Tom did you fur out the backer board over the tub flange or rabbit ?
> 
> You can rabbit the foam boards nicely.


I've been rabbeting the backer (used to rabbet Hardi, didn't use Dura Rock it crumbled to much back then) for as long as I can remember. I hold the backer up off the deck about 1/8". Fill the joint with KerdiFix. 

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never used Hardi yet. I used to use Dens shield but got away from it. No good reason.

Wedi is pricey now my local is selling shluter and Go board. I have been wanting to try it


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My go to now is Kerdi Board. 

I have used Wedi, it is a very good product, just didn't have a local supplier. I'm not a fan of the sealant to cover screws and join seams.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> My go to now is Kerdi Board.
> 
> I have used Wedi, it is a very good product, just didn't have a local supplier. I'm not a fan of the sealant to cover screws and join seams.
> 
> Tom


Works on fish tanks...:whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Works on fish tanks...:whistling


Not a service I offer....:blink:

Tom


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I use the Kerdi niches and pad them with scraps of Kerdi board to match the tile size. I usually install as I go but this one went in early.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

These were installed after tiling started. Approximate location was determined in advance.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

RichVT said:


> These were installed after tiling started. Approximate location was determined in advance.


Small trick: Use kerdi membrane instead of bands for the niche. One piece, less overlap.

My new go to on showers is denshield hung by the drywall crew, then all kerdi membrane. Less overlap and build up, less money, and the same amount of my time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Not a service I offer....:blink:
> 
> Tom


Point being is sealants have proven to be effective as waterproofing at seams.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Point being is sealants have proven to be effective as waterproofing at seams.


It’s noy that I don’t trust it to seal, I don’t like working with it. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I cut the short line of the notch with a wet saw, score and snap the long edge on the Monti.
> 
> Tom


What Monti? :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

gowings said:


> I was curious what tools you use for the cuts around the niches. I have 2 coming up that are position specific by the client so I have to cut L shapes in the 12x24. Is your grinder your friend with a porcelain blade(Pearl etc.) or are you pulling out the wet saw. I am using jolly chrome edges around the 14x14 niches as asked for by the client.


We grind it. King Pookie Blades!

https://store-nsu4v0i5rp.mybigcommerce.com/

Then hit it with a couple of polishing pads using a variable speed polisher.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What Monti? :whistling


Does that mean you like it so much you're not giving it back? :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What Monti? :whistling





Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Does that mean you like it so much you're not giving it back? :whistling


Guess it sucks to be me.....

Tom


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We grind it. King Pookie Blades!
> 
> https://store-nsu4v0i5rp.mybigcommerce.com/
> 
> Then hit it with a couple of polishing pads using a variable speed polisher.


Thanks
interesting
I was hoping to see a video of it in action. No luck


----------

